# Big Water in Pueblo



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

We had it to ourselves at 6am this morning. It is cooking.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

It's goin' down fast.......better hurry, they must have already closed the gates at the damn (2450, 6pm). Early am play for me.........


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

OK now the Pueblo park is now back above 3000cfs. This is not to be missed! Giant waves that can surf 4 or 5 at once. Endless potential for play on at least 6 features. It you are in the area you have to go. I drove down from Broomfield for this and is was well worth it.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

SMOKIN'......5300 at 9pm Sunday night......I'm hoping they keep the gates open tomorrow. It goes down FAST when they shut the gates. I was surfing saturday and the next thing I knew, I was high and dry.....whiffing. WIERD!!! :shock:


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

does anyone ever let you know when they close the gates? if i drive there from denver and its down by the time i get there, that would suck


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

*Big Water again...*

No, unfortunately there is no way to know when the releases will happen, how much water will be released and when the gates will be closed. The best way to gauge it is to know that Lake Pueblo is not allowed to store flood waters. So when there is a large rain you will see a day or three of big water. The last time we had big water the paper had the following story explaining the flows. I hope it helps you make your decision.

http://www.chieftain.com/metro/1152252000/2

Btw, we are expecting more rain later today!

-Bryan

PS-Don't forget to bring your appetite for good Mexican food!


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Could somebody throw up some photos of the Pueblo park at 3K or above?
Thanks a ton


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

At 3k, there was everything from fast big waves to sticky smiley holes. If you have some big water moves, I dont, get down there and try it.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there tonight.......I'm hoping they keep them open for the remainder of today (should with rain in the forecast). I'll snap some photos of the features if the water is still above 2500..... BKP do you have any shots at high flows??


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Pueblo info*

Howdy All,
I was reading through this thread and wanted to answer some of the questions/concerns posted by Liam and BKP.

But before I do, here's some info on what has been happening at Pueblo Dam. First, there was some misinformation or malfunction from the gage at the dam. I think over the weekend it was reading incorrectly. We've been releasing around 3000 cfs from Pueblo to the Arkansas. The gage was reading higher. I think they got it readjusted this morning.

We'll be making another change in about 20 minutes. We just got the call from the State to open the gates at the dam a little more. So, by 12:30 this afternoon (7/10), we'll bump up releases from 3160 to 4360 cfs. That will put more water in the play park.

Back to the questions earlier in this post: The first one was about "closing the gates at Pueblo dam." To be truthful, we actually never close the gates all the way. If we were to do that, there would be no Arkansas River below the dam. So, the gates are always open. 

How wide open they are is a different matter. And that gets to the other question of any lead time before a decision to change the release rates from Pueblo is made.

As I've mentioned on this site before, because of the flood control component in Pueblo Reservoir, there are more proverbial cooks in the kitchen when it comes to operating Pueblo Dam's gates. Mainly, the State is invovled. Instead of responding just to contractors who store water in Pueblo like we do on other reservoirs (Ruedi Reservoir or Horsetooth, for example), the State calls us when we need to change the release rate. Not that the State doesn't know about our other reservoirs and release programs--they definitely do and all of our project operations fall under State water law even though our programs are federal--but the State plays a larger role in Pueblo's ops because it is that much more complicated and critical in its location.

I am trying to find ways to better circulate our information on releases from Pueblo Dam. With the shorter lead time, us waiting for the call instead of just making it ourselves, my Pueblo notes would typically be after the fact instead of simultaneous to or just head of the release changes. Today, it just so happened I was reading this thread while on the phone with our Pueblo office when the State called. So, I am quickly posting!

I've asked before and will continue to leave the option open: If you guys think an e-mail list for Pueblo and the Ark like I have for the Lower Blue, the Big Thompson, and the Fryingpan rivers would be helpful, please let me know. What, if anything, would you like to see from Reclamation on Pueblo ops and where would you like to see it? Feel free to share your thoughts publicly with me on this thread or in a PM, etc. Pueblo is always a bit of a communications condundrum for me, so I am definitely open to suggestion!

Thanks!
--Kara


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Kara, always appreciate the input, thank you. A post here about any change that is out of the ordinary would be enough for me.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

No Pics but we took some video this morning, I can't post anything, as my friend has the footage. The play park was awesome at 5AM this morning, somewhere around 3200 -3500, I think. Number 1 was really fast, good for blunts, back stabs, donkey flips, and other fast wave moves - one boat. Number 2 had just good all around play - multiple boats. Number 3 is for the front/back surfers, good for spins, cartwheels in close to eddy and maybe a loop if you are fast - two boats can play. Number 4 is the best hole, in my opinion, big (about 6 feet in trough) and soft at this level and anything goes but it is medium hard to to attain from service eddy - charge hard to cross seem then paddle like hell if you get on the corner of the foam pile - one boat plays. Number 5 does not have eddy service but is about a four foot high foam pile and big enough for many moves multiple boats. Number 6 is the loop hole (especially around 2000 (+/- 500) but decent at 3500 ish, more flushy, though - two boats can play. Number 7, scary, 10 to 12 foot screaming back fill but the river right side can provide a last time surf. Number 8 is for a tired wave wheel as you paddle to take out.

2000+ CFS is great play. But don't trust me as we like it to our selves so stay up in Boulder and protest something. :wink:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes river left side of number 7 is very scary. You were able to get back into number 5 from the eddy at 3300 cfs? I must be a bigger wuss than I thought. I couldnt make it.


----------



## Staj (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, Pueblo is CRANKING BIG TIME!!!! :shock: 

I know BKP was down there with his trusty side-kick assistant, la cámara fotográfica. Given his mad skills using her, he should have some good pictures.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

gh - It was number 4, not 5 and I was able to get in about 4 out 15 attempts. It is a surge issue, I think. Everything can be perfect in approach and it rejects as you hit the foam pile, luckily for me I got in the first time which boosted my confidence in repeating the act. The reward was nice, like a fine porter.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, I guess I gave up too early. Nice job.


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

I just posted a photo of Mike Griffin playin' in the foam of hole number 4 in the Pueblo Whitewater Park. The water is ROCKIN'!!!!!

-Bryan


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

definately worth the drive from denver. numbers 3 and 4 were where everyone was. at one point at least 15 boaters within the 2. number 3 good for spins and cartwheels, number 4 just amazing for blunts and nice and fast. a LOT of fun


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Liam - I'm glad you enjoyed. Let's hope for more monsoon moisture.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Klamb*

Klamb. Where are you located and what jurisdiction/drainage (if that's even the correct term) do you have info about? I would love to know anything about Chattfield res. Union, Barker res.Boulder, Clear Creek, Button Rock res. Lyons etc. I'm sure I'm not alone here. Thanks for the 411, please post at will!! 

-Brook


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*reservoirs and stuff*

Brook asks a good question about who owns what as far as reservoirs go. 

As for me, I work for the Bureau of Reclamation's "eastern" Colorado office out of Loveland--we manage the two federal projects that divert water from the west slope to the east slope with fifteen reservoirs, total, including Ruedi, Green Mountain, Granby, Willow Creek, Shadow Mountain, Turquoise, Twin Lakes, Mt. Elbert Forebay, Pueblo, East Portal, Lake Estes, Pinewood, Flatiron, Carter and Horsetooth Reservoirs. I have information on all those reservoirs and the river systems they impact and even some of the politics that influence how they operate.

All the reservoirs Brook named are not Reclamation properties. Clear Creek was designed by us, but the Board of Water Works, Pueblo wound up building it and owns it. Chatfield and Cherry Creek are U.S. Army Corps of Engineers dams built primarily for flood control. Boulder and Barker reservoirs are City of Boulder properties, I believe. Union and Button Rock reservoirs are City of Longmont.

And I'm not sure about Lyons. All I can think of is the Fort Lyons canal and Fort Lyons Reservoir which are way down the Arkansas east of Pueblo. But , I figure you're asking about a reservoir up around the Town of Lyons and I don't know that one.

Best,
Kara


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Kara,
Thank you for all of the updates! It really makes a big difference for the boating community.

You mentioned you worked with Twin Lakes Res. Do you know anything about the water that is pumped from the Roaring Fork Valley into Twin Lakes? I think you mentioned before on a previous post that this might be a different division. 

The reason I ask is because the water comes down Lake Creek, which is a beautiful class 5 creek. Unfortunately, they will shut the flow off and on at very random intervals. This really can challenge (or annoy) a boater by either being left high and dry or being at a major rapid and having it come back up to big flows.... SEE GRAPH http://www.dwr.state.co.us/Hydrology/flow_graph.asp?ID=LAKATLCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

Last night we were in the middle of that flow change. Is there any way we could find out when they are going to shut off the water? It could really help us out with staying safe...200 CFS can make a HUGE difference for these types of rapids. 

Thanks for any info you might have.

Mark Olson


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Pueblo Dam release drops to 700 cfs*

Hi Mark,

Sometimes it is difficult to get information out in a timely manner because operational changes happen so fast. For example, this morning at 11:30, the State Engineer's Office had us scale back releases from Pueblo Dam by 3300 cfs, dropping the Arkansas below the dam to 700 cfs. This was about an hour after I told a kayaker from Denver over the phone that he should have plenty of time to get to Pueblo and enjoy the park at these flows. If anyone hears from that guy, tell him I'm *really* sorry.  We honestly thought we had more time before the change came down. Fortunately, the water travel time from Pueblo Dam to the play park is about two hours, so hopefully he got an hour or so at the higher flows.

Meanwhile, back upstream to Lake County.

It sounds like you were above Twin Lakes. That is outside of our operations like you mentioned. Most likely, the Twin Lakes Canal Company would be the ones monitoring the water changes above Twin Lakes. They also divert from above Aspen. To find out for sure, contact the State Engineer's Office. That stretch of water is in the Arkansas River division. The division engineer is Steve Witte out of Pueblo and you can reach him at:

Arkansas River basin
Water Division 2 

Steve Witte, Division Engineer
310 East Abriendo, Suite B
Pueblo, CO 81004 
Phone: (719) 542-3368 
Fax: (719) 544-0800

Steve might be better able to explain how Twin Lakes Canal Company operates and at what times they make changes. I know their share holders include the cities of Pueblo, Colorado Springs, and Aurora, so their demands must change constantly.

--Kara


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

...stick a fork in it.

I missed it by less than 2 hours. :x 

I'll pray for more floods in Fremont County so I can better recreate. (My house is on the hill so bring it!)


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't fucking believe I missed this. The Army screwed me out of the peak flow by sending me to one desert and now sent me to another and screwed me out of higher flows in my after work play park than I've ever seen there.

Don't mess with the big green weenie..it will rip you wide open.

Shit.


----------

